# Cost of Vaccines



## 72RatCamaro (Jul 23, 2010)

So I just picked up a new puppy who is about 4-6 months old. Rescued her off craigslist and now needing to get her shots and was wondering how much is the average for the inoculations. I have one vet told me 28 dollars and another 90 dollars. So I am wanting to know why the other would be so much more.
Thanks and obligatory pic










She is getting her ears up better now but I may end up taping them if they are not up all the way in about a month.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Pretty girl, although shes not a full blooded German Shepherd. Shots at the vet are anywhere between $23 and $32 generally here in Ks. The one that quoted you $90 may have quoted you a price for the first whole visit with check up and everything.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Definitely will vary. At her age she will likely get.....
a Distemper/parvo (DA2PP)
a rabies
a fecal check and deworming
start on heartworm prevention
and an exam.

as she is less than 6 months, she should not need a heartworm test.
So when you get prices, find out what is included. Vet Office surprises can be quite expensive!

BTW- Adorable puppy!


----------



## 72RatCamaro (Jul 23, 2010)

Taylor said:


> Pretty girl, although shes not a full blooded German Shepherd. Shots at the vet are anywhere between $23 and $32 generally here in Ks. The one that quoted you $90 may have quoted you a price for the first whole visit with check up and everything.


Yeah she is def a mixed breed. Was told huskey/shepard mix but who knows. I will probably just go with the cheaper vet. I have used them for years but they are about an hour away and I was wanting to go to a closer one but Oh Well.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You could always do your vaccines yourself to save on those costs and just take her to the vet for a fecal and wellness exam to make sure all's in order.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My puppy visits were about $85 each (3 of them) for a physical exam, fecal check, and Distemper/parvo shot. 

The rabies shot was given separately without exam for about $25.


----------



## 96Firebird (May 29, 2010)

Wow, when I took Harley in for his first visit (second set of shots), the total came to $60. That included exam, fecal check, shot, and he got his nails trimmed. Although I keep hearing thats pretty cheap, others I know are paying $100+ for just physical exams.


----------

